# Mead Crusader 1915?  Advice on paint wanted please.



## wspeid (Feb 11, 2014)

I picked up a Mead Crusader that I think is a 1915.  Although the nickel and wood wheels are in good shape, the frame paint is a mess.  The top and front are stripped to rusted metal while the bottom and rear still have either grey with brown/red underneath.  I can't decide if the grey was original optional finish with the red as an undercoat, or if the gray was added later and the bike was the standard brown/red

The original fenders were rusted to ruin but I've gotten hold of a pair of period appropriate Mead browns ... but now I'm worried the bike was gray.  The last photo almost captures the last of the word "Crusader" written lightly on the frame.

Any suggestions on what color this bike started out as?  Would you leave it this butt ugly or try to fix the damage?












Thanks!


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 12, 2014)

*1915 Crusader "Coaster brake special"*

OG colors are French Gray, pinned in red and light blue. The red looks to be primer.

Can you post a pic of rear dropouts please.


----------



## wspeid (Feb 12, 2014)

Those spokes look as cherry as the paint job!


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 13, 2014)

*Seam on back of head tube*

Bill,
I grabbed a pic from your album, and included a pic of my bike too.

Does anyone have a bicycle (any brand) with this frame feature on back of head tube, or know who made frames that have this feature?

Very interesting.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Bill,
> I grabbed a pic from your album, and included a pic of my bike too.
> 
> Does anyone have a bicycle (any brand) with this frame feature on back of head tube, or know who made frames that have this feature?
> ...




Are you  talking about the seam?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2014)

Balloontyre hit it on the head!


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 13, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Are you  talking about the seam?




Yes,  the seam.


----------



## chitown (Feb 13, 2014)

It seems as if the seams on some tubes aren't seamless as most tubing would seem to be.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2014)

eegad, chitown's turning into scrubbinrims.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2014)

chitown said:


> It seems as if the seams on some tubes aren't seamless as most tubing would seem to be.




Somebodies first day making tubes...?... Cost cutting?. What was going on in 1915 besides ww1...


----------



## Lee Miller (Feb 13, 2014)

I have the same bike in about the same condition.  Picked it up last week.  






I have more info and pictures from researching the bike.  exchange emails?


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 13, 2014)

Lee Miller said:


> I have the same bike in about the same condition.  Picked it up last week.
> 
> View attachment 137028
> 
> I have more info and pictures from researching the bike.  exchange emails?




Howdy
Howzabout posting your research and data here? Good for all bike geeks.
ivosells@yahoo.com


----------



## wspeid (Feb 13, 2014)

My email
Bill Speidel  wspeid@cox.net


----------



## Lee Miller (Feb 13, 2014)

more from sales lit.


----------



## chitown (Feb 13, 2014)

Can we get some shots of the stay bridges off these machines to compare?

My mind jumps to Miami built on anything with literature listing Musselman hubs as an option exclusive to a certain model. Just as anything with an Atherton hub equipped being HP Snyder built. The lack of adjuster tabs/screws also lends to the Miami theory. Though the lit shows the built in adjusters on the rear dropouts. 

Another example of James L Mead messing up everything because he was buying frames from everyone... or at least it *seems* like that.


----------



## Lee Miller (Feb 13, 2014)

more


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is a GWM built Crusader, looks more like Lee's bike, different from Bill's


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 13, 2014)

chitown said:


> Can we get some shots of the stay bridges off these machines to compare?
> 
> My mind jumps to Miami built on anything with literature listing Musselman hubs as an option exclusive to a certain model. Just as anything with an Atherton hub equipped being HP Snyder built. The lack of adjuster tabs/screws also lends to the Miami theory. Though the lit shows the built in adjusters on the rear dropouts.
> 
> Another example of James L Mead messing up everything because he was buying frames from everyone... or at least it *seems* like that.




Good thinkin, Here is the hub narrative from the above ads. My ride came with Perfection hubs. 

Here's another GWM bike in house paint with a kickin wheelset ($200 MLC), different fork but common on the Crusader.


----------



## wspeid (Feb 13, 2014)

Here are the stay bridges off mine.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1557&attachmentid=137190
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1557&attachmentid=137191


----------



## Lee Miller (Feb 14, 2014)

my chainstay bridge


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 19, 2014)

*1915*

Your bike may be slightly newer than the ad, the headbadge looks older style, fenders were optional


----------



## Lee Miller (Feb 20, 2014)

When did the head badge change to the round type?


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 20, 2014)

Lee Miller said:


> When did the head badge change to the round type?




I would like to know too, it's possible both were out simultaneously depending on which supplier provided the frame, just fantasizing here.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 20, 2014)

Lee Miller said:


> When did the head badge change to the round type?




1915 ranger ad is showing the round type.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 25, 2014)

*Miami Mead clues*

I would be great if the back of head tube were pictured. This frame is very very similar. 
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...yword=racycle&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## wspeid (Mar 29, 2015)

I finally finished the restoration of the Mead Crusader.


----------



## Greg M (Mar 29, 2015)

Well that sure came out nice!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 29, 2015)

*flambastic*

dig the color....here's a pix of my 15 mead


----------

